# Advice on the best dog coats on the market at the moment?



## fmcmahon

Hi All,

I am a student and am doing some research into the best types/brands of dog coats on the market in the UK and/or Ireland?? I have been looking through accessories online but am feeling a little overwhelmed and thought this forum would be a better way to get some expert advice! I'm mainly researching coats for country dogs, so showerproof, rainproof and ones with possible innovative new fabrics/finishes in them. Any recommendations would be massively appreciated

Sincerely,
Fi


----------



## MissBexi

*I have two Bedlington Terriers and they are a nightmare if the coat gets wet or when the snow is here. I have all in one suits from Pets at Home think it's the 3Peak range and I recommend them highly to anyone. Suki's one fits pretty much perfectly but Baileys is a little baggy as he is in between sizes however it's easily fixed with a little needlework. The other coats I have are the Ancol stormguards. Against fantastic coat, keeps them warm and dry.
Also previously used Animate jackets. Which again are extremely good during heavy rain. 
So my three top brands so far are;
3 Peaks,
Animate, and
Ancol.*


----------



## Maz3643

Hey
Ruffwear is a great product. I have taken my dog up the hills in north wales..along ridges and in the worst conditions..very durable and kept my dog dry...just a few wet patches around the neckline..but to be expected after 6 hours in the welsh mountains!
Maz
K9 Solutions Pet Friendly Holidays - Home


----------



## PennyH

I love Equafleeces - brilliant in my opinion!


----------



## dexter

we have outhwaites and equafleeces here.


----------



## babycham2002

equafleece is number one in my opinion
the fabric is 100% waterproof and wicks damp away from the skin, 
fantasticly durable too. My only fault would be on the suit the legs could be longer


----------

